# Sgt. William P. Rudd - 75th Ranger Regiment



## Ravage (Oct 6, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/October/081006-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 6, 2008) — An Army Ranger died Oct. 5 of  wounds sustained when he was hit by enemy fire during combat operations in northern Iraq while serving with 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment based at Fort Benning, Ga.

Sgt. William P. Rudd, 27, was wounded during a ground-assault raid targeting associates of senior Al Qaeda leaders when enemy fighters, some armed with suicide vests, engaged the U.S. forces with small-arms fire. 

Rudd was in his eighth deployment in support of the War on Terror with two previous deployments to Afghanistan and five to Iraq.

A native of Madisonville, Ky., Rudd initially entered the Army on Oct. 2, 2003.  After completion of One Station Unit Training and the Ranger Indoctrination Program at Fort Benning, he was assigned to Company B, 3rd Bn., in August 2004.  Rudd served as a rifleman, grenadier and fireteam leader with Comp. B.  

Rudd’s military education includes the Basic Airborne Course, Ranger Indoctrination Program, Warrior Leaders Course, Jumpmaster Course, Master Breacher Course and the U.S. Army Ranger Course.

His awards and decorations include the Joint Service Commendation Medal, Army Commendation Medal, three Army Achievement Medals, Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Noncommissioned Officers Professional Development Ribbon, Overseas Service Ribbon, Combat Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge and the Ranger Tab.

Rudd is survived by his father William E. and stepmother Barbara Rudd, and step brother, Josh of Madisonville, Ky.; his mother, Pamela F. Lam and sister, Elizabeth of Nortonville, Ky.

For Sgt. Rudd's bio, click HERE...


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Soldier!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 6, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 6, 2008)

Rest Well, Ranger


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Sgt. William P. Rudd.  You will be missed.

8th deployment? wow.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## tova (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 6, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> RIP Sgt. William P. Rudd.  You will be missed.
> 
> 8th deployment? wow.



Wow is right !! 8 ?  Op tempo is high, as expected. 

Rest easy SGT William P. Rudd.  Your watch is over. 

Thank you for your service and your ultimate sacrfice.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 6, 2008)

Rest In Peace RANGER.

Crip


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 6, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> RIP Sgt. William P. Rudd.  You will be missed.
> 
> 8th deployment? wow.



That's what I thought, and he went in 2003!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Ranger Sgt. William P. Rudd — Rangers lead The Way!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Sgt. Rudd. My thoughts and prayers out to all the members of the Rudd family, to his friends, and to all those with whom he served. I am saddened to see the loss of a good young man...

RLTW!



> 8th deployment? wow.


Yeah, its getting up there. My guy's been there since early 2002...


----------



## lancero (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP, warrior. RLTW!


----------



## Doc P (Oct 6, 2008)

RIP Ranger
RLTW!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Bro


----------



## rizzydee (Oct 7, 2008)

Rudd was a good kid. He was in my team when I was in the line. This was his last deployment. You'll be missed brother...your fight is over now, enjoy the peace.


----------



## Invictus375 (Oct 7, 2008)

He led the way.

Rest in peace warrior.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 7, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior


----------



## Muppet (Oct 8, 2008)

R.I.P. Ranger. Thank you.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2008)

Rest in peace, Ranger.  Thank you for all that you gave in defense of this country, and all it stands for.  You will be missed.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 8, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger. 

Valhalla has you now. 

~S~


----------



## helldawg32 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rudd and I went to RGR school together and got held over among a couple other schools.  He was always chasing after the cougars, a real character that guy was... Rudd I'll see ya up there with the Airborne Rangers in the sky Ranger Buddy!!
RLTW!


----------



## thedukeusmc (Oct 13, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger. 

Semper Fi


----------



## helldawg32 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rudd and I went to RGR school together and recycled Darby. He was definitely a character, always htting on the older women.  We both graduated and eventually went to a couple more schools together.  I'll miss you a ton Ranger Buddy, rest easy!!
RLTW


----------



## car (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## tomgroff (Oct 14, 2008)

*Ranger*

keep leadin' the way Ranger. Never forgotten, never left  behind.


----------



## lionheart (Oct 14, 2008)

rest well soldier...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 14, 2008)

RIP Ranger

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------

